# Fishing in the Mud



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome. i went out late yesterday and found them shallow also but only managed to stick one and he came un-buttoned at the boat


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats cools stuff right there. BTW, I have a new found respect for fly fishing in Jacksonville area. You have provided some great reports. Many times there are details that I would not have know about without the information that you share. Please keep them coming.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

agree with Tom, very cool report and under extraordinary heat conditions too.  

Sooo, your buddy there, is he a shark-skin flyline user? I assume the finger tab wasn't because he was bow fishing between casts.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

which skiff is it? Can't tell 100% from the pics so I don't want to guess.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> which skiff is it? Can't tell 100% from the pics so I don't want to guess.



It's an East Cape Lostmen. My buddy said the hull was delivered several hundred pounds overweight. It takes a good 8-10 seconds for the engine to stop cavitating on takeoff. Needless to say it doesn't pole too easily either.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish. Always enjoy your posts, Canoeman and the great pics that go along with them. 

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

"Sooo, your buddy there, is he a shark-skin flyline user? I assume the finger tab wasn't because he was bow fishing between casts."

He is indeed a sharkskin user. He kind of lucked out. Bruce Richards, who designed the Sharkskin, spoke to our club and passed out a few comp lines.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice reds on fly! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] And boy I sure understand that thick, silty water you talk about, but the negative tides are still my favorite.


----------

